# People who cry 'conspiracy theory' to everything



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

And not meaning to point the finger but boabt made me realise how much this annoys me on the Millionaire thread.

The normal ones are:

i) NASA didn't land on the moon
ii) M15 asassinated Diana and Dodi
ii) Di vinci was an Alien
etc
etc
etfuckingc

GRRRRRRR


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

yeah and..............

Wheres the prrof 

what about area 52
Sept 11th
yada yada yada :


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Da Vinci was NOT an alien. He was in fact one of the 'ancients'. He came here via a stargate. I have proof.


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> i) NASA didn't land on the moon


It was all done in a studio - thought EVERYONE knew that....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

See......this is proof that there is a conspiracy to quash any alternative theories.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I think there's a little bit more behind this thread than we're being told.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Exactly what I thought......................... I am sure the govt. have something to do with this....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Everything is exactly as it appears. No conspiracies here..... and if you don't believe me, check with the guy over there on the grassy knoll.....


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

coil packs and dropping windows - NOW tell me you don't believe in conspiracies!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> what about area 52


Is that next door to Area 51 where the aliens live?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Is that next door to Area 51 where the aliens live?


See......govt mis-information


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> And not meaning to point the finger but boabt made me realise how much this annoys me on the Millionaire thread.
> 
> The normal ones are:
> 
> ...


It really annoys me that people get really annoyed at the conspiracy theories, so here are the facts for all you non believers,

1) ITV staged the millionaire scandal.
2) The NASA moon landing was done at pinewood studios.
3) It was MI6 that killed Dianna not MI5
4) It was Micheal Angelo that was the Alien, Di Vinci came from the moon....really some people.
5)The X-files program is based on real FBI cases except the one where Mulder almost shags Scully. In real life he did shag her.
6) JFK, Elvis, Bruce Lee and Jim Morrison are all the same person, and he is still alive and living in Dublin.

:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> It really annoys me that people get really annoyed at the conspiracy theories, so here are the facts for all you non believers,
> 
> 1) ITV staged the millionaire scandal.
> 2) The NASA moon landing was done at pinewood studios.
> ...


I knew it..........................conclusive proof of cover ups


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Stick with me Sa|nTT, you'll go far.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I must correct an earlier mistake in my facts.

Point number 3 stated that it wa MI6 that killed Dianna and Dodi, where it was in fact Bode and Doyle of CI5!!

I stand corrected by my friends at 
www.the-government-want-to-kill-us-all.com.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thnx Boabt - I had always thought that the guy in the pub, whom everyone else said was just always blind drunk, was in fact an undercover agent.......he mentioned alot of your points.

WoooHoooo..........anymore news from Area51??


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> WoooHoooo..........anymore news from Area51??


Elvis isn't dead he's just gone home ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So thats why he left the building.......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

........and I'm Lord Fucking Lucan


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> 5)The X-files program is based on real FBI cases except the one where Mulder almost shags Scully. Â In real life he did shag her.


Don't you mean Shergar? ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> Is that next door to Area 51 where the aliens live?


No it's across the road from the Kumars at no,42


----------

